# Small crack on 595 seat tube



## Gino'61

Hi!

I noticed a small crack one month ago after riding my bike 800 km/month since January.

It has not grown. The small dent on the right is there since the frame was cut, not a problem..

Would the crack be a structural issue?

thanks!


----------



## slowdave

Mine has done the same but ive done only about 300km and mine is a ultra, the pro team model has had problems like this i believe that the problem is a paint problem, but take to your lbs and have look replace the frame with a new which i believe they will do. Chas is here a bit and seems pretty good with all issues
dave


----------



## Gino'61

*Thanks, Dave!*

....your suggestion certainly makes sense....I'll probably do so, once an upcoming Century Ride is done! Otherwise, I'll need to revive my old litespeed!


----------



## chas

We've seen this on a few of the early 595 proteams this year. I would recommend sending these photos to your local Look distributor and getting a warranty claim started. Check here to find the distributor for your country: Look Distributors

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Lapkowsky

Dave,

could you tell me how far you are with your warranty claim if the claim was started for the small crack on 595 seat tube.
What was the response from LOOK?
I noticed a similar crack on my 595 proteam seatube. Mine is only 0.8 cm long on the same place as yours. I'm worried it'll get longer and cause structural damage. 
I bought the frame in May and ridden 2500 km since then.

Regards,
JL


----------



## chas

Lapkowsky said:


> I noticed a similar crack on my 595 proteam seatube. Mine is only 0.8 cm long on the same place as yours. I'm worried it'll get longer and cause structural damage.
> I bought the frame in May and ridden 2500 km since then.
> 
> Regards,
> JL


Hi JL,

If you're in the U.S., give our warranty department a call and we'll get you taken care of. We've seen this problem on some 595's, usually on the earlier production models. We changed production a bit on the frames produced later in the year and have not seen the problem continue. If you visualize the circumference of the seat tube as a clock, the cracks were developing at the rear of the seat tube, or the 6 o'clock position. This is exactly where a seam in the finish layer of carbon is, and where the two halves of the mold come together during production (12 and 6 o'clock). In order to correct the issue, we added an additional wrap to the seat tube and used an extra mold that comes together at the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock positions. This change has been made to all of the frames using the E-Post system - 595, 586 and 986. 

Look USA - (866) 430-LOOK (5665) - Dial the extension for "Customer Service". If you're outside the U.S., see my post above for a link to international distributors.

Best Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Lapkowsky

Hi Chas,

Thank you for your response. I bought the 595 in Belgium, but I currently live in Slovenia. 
What do you propose? Which international distributor should I turn to - Belgian or Slovene?
I hope they will be as helpful as you are.

I wonder whether there are any concerns about riding the current bike regarding the crack. Is it possible that the crack will get longer? Could this cause any structural damages to the current frame? I still have some races scheduled in October therefore I wonder if the current frame is still ridable.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
JL


----------



## chas

Lapkowsky said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I bought the 595 in Belgium, but I currently live in Slovenia.
> What do you propose? Which international distributor should I turn to - Belgian or Slovene?
> I hope they will be as helpful as you are.
> 
> I wonder whether there are any concerns about riding the current bike regarding the crack. Is it possible that the crack will get longer? Could this cause any structural damages to the current frame? I still have some races scheduled in October therefore I wonder if the current frame is still ridable.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> JL


I would recommend trying the Slovene distributor first:
SAMAS
Kraigherjeva 8/B
3320 VELENJE 

I don't see a problem with you racing your frame through October. All of the instances I've seen have only affected the outer, cosmetic layer of carbon, and have not been a structural issue. 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## de.abeja

Wow that is some impressive representation from a manufacturer! Way to go LOOK.


----------



## Gino'61

I just want to close the look by thanking Chas for his outstanding support & service. 

I have a new frame by now.....Just great!


----------



## Gino'61

*The replacement....*

This is the end of the story....

Thanks, Chas!!

View attachment 112139


----------



## JR23

*I too have a crack in my 595 team seat tube*

Hi Chaz,

I ma based in Australia and purchased a Look 595 proteam frame recently form the US. After only riding the bike for 3-4 weeks i too have now noticed it is cracking at the rear of teh seat tube. My crack is approx 0.8mm long and only fine at this stage, but after spending so much money am really concernced about it. 
Would you suggest talking to my local distributor also considering i purchased it in the US? 

Cheers,
Jamie.


----------



## chas

JR23 said:


> Hi Chaz,
> 
> I ma based in Australia and purchased a Look 595 proteam frame recently form the US. After only riding the bike for 3-4 weeks i too have now noticed it is cracking at the rear of teh seat tube. My crack is approx 0.8mm long and only fine at this stage, but after spending so much money am really concernced about it.
> Would you suggest talking to my local distributor also considering i purchased it in the US?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jamie.


Warranties in Australia for bikes purchase elsewhere is a bit tricky. Check your PM's.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Drummond

looks great with those reynolds wheels, I think you just helped me make my mind up about them. We have almost identical builds except I went the SRAM red way and opted for a white slr and the white Look Ironman pedals. My 08 595 also a replacement.
Nice bike, enjoy


----------



## Gino'61

Thanks, Drummond!

And yes, choosing the Reynolds was a good decision based on the comments I've been getting at the local races. It was not an easy frame color to combine!

They ride fantastically as well! I've been a Mavic man all my life but after these I'm not looking back!!


----------



## Forrest Root

Gino'61 said:


> Thanks, Drummond!
> 
> And yes, choosing the Reynolds was a good decision based on the comments I've been getting at the local races. It was not an easy frame color to combine!
> 
> They ride fantastically as well! I've been a Mavic man all my life but after these I'm not looking back!!



Having had Reynolds Stratus DV tubulars, I can say you made a great choice. Those wheels will look much better when you remove the decals.


----------



## Mad_Hun

This worries me. I'm about to buy an 07 595 frame that's never been built, but now I'm hesitant. Does anyone know how common this problem was?


----------



## Mad_Hun

Anyone? Should I be worried about this enough not to buy the 07 I've found?


----------



## shooman

*Cracked 595 seatpost - what do I do?*

I came across this thread then in horror checked my bike. I must stress that I love Look bikes and purchased this in July after saving for a year. I have ridden it 5 times. The problem is we have no Chas in the UK and I e-mailed the manufacturer and local distributor. Not heard back yet - is it worth it? The bike cost me a fortune and I want it to be just right. I don't want any other frame and I'm not looking for something for nothing, it's just I spent so long saving and am now slightly disappointed. Advice please?

https://s360.photobucket.com/albums/oo41/wijnhard/?action=view&current=bike2-1.jpg
https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo41/wijnhard/bikefull.jpg
https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo41/wijnhard/bike1mag.jpg
https://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo41/wijnhard/bikefull2.jpg


----------



## Gino'61

*I believe it is worth it...*

....or you to replace the frame. It should not be an issue as it is covered by the guarantee. 

FYI, I kept riding mine a few months as I was training for a century ride and completed it with no issue even when they had us going over a lot of cattle guards around Austin's farm roads...

You might want to contact Chas directly, he's always helpful with these things even if you are across the pond.

Good luck!


----------



## identifiler

Friend of mine changed his 595 also at the end of last summer, his was way opened up. I can confirm that it is an early production model. His LBS handled everything for him and even gave him a chance to get a different floor available bike, he went for a Time, which he admits is pretty identical to what he had ecept the seat mast is a bit of pain. We talk about bike models during our ride. We came to the conclusion that whatever we bought, it would now be with a lifetime warranty, especially with me having four kids and passing down the old frame, we kind of agreed that we would go for madones next.


----------



## shooman

*Where is Look's legendary customer service?*

Thanks for the feedback, this is a great forum!
Problem is I received a reply from Look basically passing the buck telling me to contact my local supplier. I did this twice (it's all a little tiresome repeating yourself again and again) and have received no reply so have mailed Look again still to no avail. What to do now?
It seems a little different across the pond. It feels like in the UK customer service is an oxymoron. I don't want to kick up a fuss and am not sure what to do. If it was your bike and you had invested this much time and money - would you feel slightly let down? 
Thanks again,
David


----------



## oily666

I had an almost identicaI crack in my 481 and it's been OK to ride. I have 18+ years in high performance polymer coatings and find it bizarre that CF frame builders cannot find a paint/clear coat matrix that doesn't crack, especially on some of the strongest, stiffest frames made. 

You can kick a 1" deep dent in the door of any car without a paint failure so, why the problem with a $2,800.00 frame where the total flex is probably .070 of an inch?  There are UV resistant urethanes that can be bent in excess of 90 degrees without cracking. It's not that hard to do. LOOK, nor anyone else, should be having these problems.


----------



## shooman

Quick update, I think I'm disappointed in Look UK's customer service, I'm not sure if that's unfair so feedback please. 
I received a call from my local bike shop on wednesday informing me that Look distributors in the UK (Fisher UK) had told them that they'll 'repair' the cracked seat tube and send it back.
Firstly, is this possible?
Secondly, this will all cost me 80 UK pounds (about$150) as the LBS are stripping and rebuilding.
This has left a slightly bitter taste in my mouth as the frame cost a fortune and I'm not sure what the repair will look like. I was under the impression the warranty would cover me for a crack like this?
Maybe it will look like new and I'm being prematurely upset.
I


----------



## shooman

Oh, opinions please, thanks


----------



## pennstater

Same crack in my 595. Bike shop I bought mine in exchanged the frame at no cost to me.


----------



## jeff262

I have no experience with this frame but can weigh in on a couple of issues. Yes it is completely possible to repair carbon, but you have to know what you are doing. Here in the States Calfee is highly regarded and has done repair to my 585. 

As far as the warranty it is often not the responsibility of the maker to replace the items but just to make it right. I have not read the actual Look warranty. Of course our expectations on a bike would be to have a new frame, especially if it is a new purchase. On the other hand it would be a bit ridiculous to expect an auto maker to replace an entire car after a master cylinder developed a crack after 9 months if all that needs to be done to make the car good again is to replace the part.


----------



## yamanji2003

Message for Chas, from Look USA.

Chas, I've noticed a very small "fissure" and I tried to take some pictures of the little narrow crack that I have at the rear of my seat post but very hard to focus on a withe color. I bought this bike from the USA and living to Canada. The only way that I can check if this frame is under garantuee is to ship to lookUSA ? Is there other way ?

Let me know, Thanks in advance, Yanick Gaudet


----------



## StillKeen

Can anyone confirm when the problem of cracking seat tube paint was fixed for good (ie the change in layup and possibly paint?). I've just bought a 2008 (won't have it for another week or so), and will check when it arrives, but if I knew for sure that 2008 had the different layup I'd feel much better.

Thanks


----------



## bedazzle410

I believe the problem was with the 2007 white paint and the layup in that year frame. 2008 are OK.


----------



## yamanji2003

Yeah, the problem should now be resolved in mid 2008 by Look. That's what the sale rep told me this year.


----------



## ezzy

I am about to purchase a never build up look 595 ultra frame from 2007! Does anyone know if the ultra model also develops the crack on the seatpost?

cheers,
ezzy


----------



## yamanji2003

I don't know, I have the Origin model and never read about problem with Ultra frame ....


----------



## kjmunc

Chas's original posts mentioned that they noted the problem and changed the seat wrap for frames made later in 2007. 

I'd be interested to see if there's any way to determine by serial # or by looking down the seat mast if you could tell, as I'm considering buying a used 595 Ultra (un-cut mast) and I'd really like to kwow if I should be worrying about this or not.


----------



## StillKeen

My new (ex-demo without warranty) 2008 595 has the same crack, about 4mm long. It's done 50 miles, so basically had the crack since new. I'm most likely going to ignore it, as I dont have any good options and it's probably not going to be an issue ... if it gets to an inch long I'll look to fix it.

Shame that Look's warranty is just for the original owner, as otherwise I could just send it back and get one that's had the layup change.


----------

